# Dodge Rolls Out The Mega Cab Dually



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its about time that Dodge made a bigger rear seat, but to make a dually that you cant get in a long bed? Hello Dodge... wake up! One dealer has told one guys that it is not recommended to pull 5 th wheels (guess some dealer needs to learn about a slider hitch) but regardless... no long bed? With the dually shortbed it just looks fugly IMHO


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

steve

i could not agree with you more. i saw one of these (not a dualie though) at the san francisco auto show, they shortened the bed to like 6'







and like i stated before, the interior was pretty cheesie for a 55 grand truck. i took pictures but they did not turn out to good.
the 06 f350 they had there put the mega cab to shame. jmho.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe we can make it a long bed via PhotoShop....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks nice from the outside
But really what interior isn't cheesie aymore

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Noboby is mentioning those afterthought rear fenders, they look like 70 s throwback. Looks stupid in a shortbed configuration. Dodge had the right idea but missed the mark on consumer wants.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Looks nice from the outside
> But really what interior isn't cheesie aymore
> 
> Don
> [snapback]70399[/snapback]​


I'll answer that question. The Ford F250 Lariat interior is not cheesy.

Bill


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice from the outside
> ...


I second that. Most user friendly truck interior I've had and by far the most attractive and comfortable. Of course the heated leather seats help. Hell I found cup holders on my last trip I didn't even know were there. My only problem I've had is the size of the beast. Parkings a b***h but we take her on every long trip with or without the Outback. Much more comfortable than the wifes exploder which on a related note was the first year body style in '02. Never again will I do that. Let Dodge get the kinks worked out of her and then I'll take a look but I don't think the superduty's going anywhere before about 200k miles.


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

The dodge lovers aren't happy with the bed, it's just to short, I agree with you Y-Guy. Dodge should have completely redesign the Mega-Cab with a new body style.

Gcat


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Maybe we can make it a long bed via PhotoShop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, way stop there?
How about the new Dodge MegaCab TwinScrew!...








Now that would pull the USS Raptor!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug now that looks much better!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Now thats a truck. Hate to think what one like that would cost. might have to sell the DW and kids to afford one. If it existed!









Dallas


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doug designed my dream truck









Is it 6 wheel drive?

Now to reality. I love the look of the Dodge trucks from the front especially. The crew cab just was not big enough in the back seat so I am looking for a Chevy. Dodge did a interesting job with the Mega cab, I hear the back seat will recline to 37 degrees. To make the truck longer would have made it difficult for everyday driving. Taking the space from the bed was not the answer tho. They only had to match the size of Fords and GM crew cab and keep the 8 ft bed and it would have been a winner. The rear fenders would have then remained the way they are on the other dually.

If you wanta 6 ft bed with a mega cab, it is a nice truck. I saw 15 of those on a lot in Arizona. As a Duelly for trailer usage I believe they struck out both with the bed and the rear fenders.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steelhead said:


> might have to sell the DW and kids to afford one.


Your point?



tdvffjohn said:


> Is it 6 wheel drive?


10 wheel drive, actually!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know Steve, I think the crew-cab shortbed trucks from Dodge (or anyone else, for that matter) look pretty good. I think it's just a "proportion preference" thing or something. Or maybe it's just my subconscious telling me how much more difficult it would be to park a crew-cab long bed!







On those times when I drive my wife's Excursion, I sometimes think that sucker is too long to get into the dinky parking spots around here, and I'm pretty sure it's shorter wheel-base than the shortbed trucks....

Chet.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I have read that the "MegaCab" was only available with a 72" bed, not the 80" short bed that Ford and Chebbie have. I think that would be a real "pain" to use as a pickup.

But that is just me,

Scott


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

My dad got the Mega cab 2500 Cummins and we kids love it. I don't have the payment but I can enjoy the comforts. We take it on long hauls. In fact, you know the Dodge commercial where the girlfriend/wife sits in the backseat. Well, that's my mom. Mom and Dad took Grandma to my Uncle's in MO and mom sat in the backseat coming home. She said she wanted to watch a movie.

My parents take my kids everywhere and it sure keeps them busy/quiet. And my 6'5" husband prefers to sit in the back. He likes to recline the seat and watch a movie with the kids.

I actually got to drive it once to Wal-mart and found a pull thru spot. I wasn't about to back that puppy up.

If the mega cab where any longer, it couldn't fit in the garage. While parking in the garage, Dad has run the dodge into the front wall a couple of times. For Christmas, my brother bought my dad a pad you put on the ground. It looks like a speed bump so he knows when to stop so he will stop hitting the wall.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the look of the non dual Mega cab and I dont mind the short bed but the fenders on the dually look really bad.

You can get a Mega Cab 1500 Hemi for less then 30K and it is a very good compromise. The 2500 Cummings can be had for 35k.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

gkaasmith.....I have another suggestion for your dad. A friend of mine hung a tennis ball on a string from the rafters of his garage and aligned it so his wife could pull her Corvette in the garage and when the ball touched the windshield right in front of her eyes, she was in. Simple and effective and no one will accidentally move it on the floor.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Mega cab is on my list for next TV's.

I like the big cab, plus I don't haul much in the bed anyway, not that the 6 inches less than what I have now would make a huge difference anyway. My shortbed Quad cab has a 6 1/2 ft bed.

I won't rule out any of the other's though either.

I have my eye on a Chevy 3/4 ton Crew cab.....









Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> gkaasmith.....I have another suggestion for your dad. A friend of mine hung a tennis ball on a string from the rafters of his garage and aligned it so his wife could pull her Corvette in the garage and when the ball touched the windshield right in front of her eyes, she was in. Simple and effective and no one will accidentally move it on the floor.
> 
> John
> [snapback]70511[/snapback]​


I used this method for a total of 5 minutes. My Golden Retriever thought I had hung it up for her. It did not last.

You can mount a mirror on the wall hanging at a 45 degree angle and as you approach it you can see how close you get.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks like Dodge wanted the new Mega cab but did it on the cheap. Using the existing long bed frame and just shortening the box to accomodate the larger cab. It would be OK with me pulling a trailer, but not many 5th wheelers will like this. Even with a sliding hitch.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Chet I agree, I prefer my short bed. However a short bed dually just looks odd IMHO. For us the short bed made more sense at the time, I wanted to fit it in my garage and make it easier to park around town. However if I were going dually I would go with a long bed no doubt.









Now if that is a 72" bed and Ford/Chevy have 80" short bed then I understand why the sales guy said it wasn't designed for hauling a 5er. Even with a slider it isn't going to solve the problems. This to me is a huge negative against the new MegaCab - I really wonder if they designed this thing in a vacuum or if they even listened to the towing community. Ford listened, and put a built in brake controller that is wonderful, something I think others will do in the future too. But Dodge to me made a huge blunder, looks don't matter if you can't use it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I really wonder if they designed this thing in a vacuum
> [snapback]70547[/snapback]​


they probably had the conveyor belt running the wrong direction that day!!!
















Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Heck, way stop there?
How about the new Dodge MegaCab TwinScrew!...








Now that would pull the USS Raptor!









Doug I must say that looks even better
So when are you jioning their design team

Don


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > gkaasmith.....I have another suggestion for your dad. A friend of mine hung a tennis ball on a string from the rafters of his garage and aligned it so his wife could pull her Corvette in the garage and when the ball touched the windshield right in front of her eyes, she was in. Simple and effective and no one will accidentally move it on the floor.
> ...


These are both GREAT ideas.







Thanks guys. I will bring these ideas up to dad this weekend on our next road trip in the Dodge. I'm really suprised that the yellow speed bump mat doesn't slide around when he drives up on it.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice from the outside
> ...










True - but anything lesser, like an XLT - that upholstery fabric is right off a 1974 Sears Herculon sofa bed. It's rough and scratchy on bare skin, and to me, was darned off-putting on a vehicle sporting a 44k+ price tag.

I still have the sofa bed







so it was an easy comparison.

Slug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That sofa bed is 31 years old. Darn tough material for sure. If the XLT uses the same stuff, those seats should last!!

Bill


----------

